# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Kyle Braxton and another new arrival

## Perdita

Home and Away fans can expect a couple of new Summer Bay arrivals in upcoming episodes.

Actor Hugo Johnstone-Burt has told TV Tonight that he is playing a scary character on the soap for an upcoming storyline.

Johnstone-Burt commented: "I'm doing a little stint on Home and Away. I'm playing a super-creepy stalker guy."

Hinting that the frightening newcomer could have a storyline with Leah Patterson-Baker, he added: "I'm working a lot with Ada Nicodemou, who's a lovely, lovely woman."

Johnstone-Burt has previously appeared in Cloudstreet and Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries.


Meanwhile, while there hasn't been an official announcement, Lincoln Younes (Casey Braxton) has been tweeting about an actor named Nicholas Westaway (pictured left) - who is listed as a Home and Away series regular on his agency profile.



The page names his character as Kyle Braxton, so it seems that recent arrival Danny won't be the last addition to the family!

Home and Away airs weekdays at 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Nic Westaway has said he wants viewers to become fond of his character Kyle Braxton.

The actor received a backlash from fans of the soap after Kyle kidnapped half-brother Casey (Lincoln Younes) and kept him tied up in the Australian outback.

Speaking to The TV Guide NZ, Westaway said: "It was kind of playful. They love Casey. 

"Hopefully, one day I can win them over and they'll be that loyal to me when something bad happens to Kyle."

Westaway admitted that his co-stars have been far more welcoming towards him than viewers have.

"Everyone on the show is amazing. There's such a high turnover of people on the show that, with the regulars and the guests that come on, at any one time there's probably 30 cast members," he said. 

"I guess people are just used to being friendly and professional. I just felt a part of it from day one."

Kyle is currently involved in more drama in the Bay as he has developed feelings for his brother's girlfriend Tamara.

----------


## alan45

Over on Home and Away, Tamara Kingsley is left unsettled when she discovers that Kyle Braxton has feelings for her.

Kyle (Nic Westaway) bonds with Tamara after hearing that he won't have to appear in court over what happened in the desert, which is partly thanks to her and Casey changing their statements.

Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) sees her new-found connection with Kyle as just a friendship, but as they continue to work together at Angelo's, she begins to realise that Kyle is regarding it as something more.

Sensing that the awkwardness between the pair is returning, Casey sits his girlfriend and half-brother down to talk and sort out their differences. 

Once alone, Kyle tells Tamara that he can't stop thinking about her, and he knows that she feels the same. However, Tamara tells him that he's delusional!


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 23 and Wednesday, April 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton and Tamara Kingsley will spend the night together, in an upcoming storyline.

Australian viewers will know that Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) is suffering from amnesia as a result of being abducted by Adam as part of his revenge on the Braxton brothers.

Since being rescued from the hostage situation, Tamara doesn't recall her relationship with Casey (Lincoln Younes) and instead has developed feelings for his brother Kyle, who previously had a crush on her.

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told TV Week: "Kyle had shut down his feelings for Tamara, but when she starts making advances, that is when his old feelings resurface."

Despite vowing to stay loyal to his brother, who is desperately trying to get Tamara to remember their relationship, Kyle gives in to temptation when Tamara makes a move on him.

Westaway explained: "He has been fighting the feelings he has for her, but when she comes straight at him with that with that attitude, there is not a lot he can do to fight her off."

However, things are awkward for the pair the next day when Kyle tells them they can't be together. 

A devastated Tamara then announces that she is going to leave Summer Bay forever, forcing Kyle to reveal how he really feels about her.

Westaway said: "Tamara says certain things that make a lot of sense to Kyle. She says 'What if my memory never comes back? I don't want to put my life on hold'.

"She wants some form of her life back and to live in the moment. Kyle doesn't want to deny her the opportunity to move on."

----------


## lizann

kyle is on ok character shame he is being put with annoying tamara

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton will be left furious when he discovers his brother has spent the night with his estranged girlfriend Tamara.

Kyle (Nic Westaway) and Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) will spend the night together as she continues to struggle with memory loss as a result of amnesia.

Racked with guilt over betraying his brother, Kyle eventually confesses to Casey (Lincoln Younes), who has turned to alcohol to help with the sadness of losing Tamara.

All hell breaks loose when Casey discovers the truth and he grabs Tamara by the throat in a bid to get her to remember who he is.

Fearful of Casey, Tamara flees, leading Kyle to comfort her. Brax, however, is not happy about Kyle's behaviour and ends up punching him in the face.

Westaway said to TV Week: "There's a bit of a biff and they get up in each other's faces. 

"It's hard - Kyle's fought his feelings for Tamara, but now they have been reciprocated."

----------


## me12345

like Tam and Kyle they kind of remind me of Belle and Aden don't like Tam and Casey I hope Kyle and the amnesia storyline isn't just a plot device to come between them to make out that Casey and Tam belong together because I cant stand the boring, rushed, forced and zero chemistry pair.

----------


## homeawayjsk

I agree. Casey suits Indi better..

----------


## tammyy2j

> like Tam and Kyle they kind of remind me of Belle and Aden don't like Tam and Casey I hope Kyle and the amnesia storyline isn't just a plot device to come between them to make out that Casey and Tam belong together because I cant stand the boring, rushed, forced and zero chemistry pair.


Tamara suits neither imo she is an awful character

----------

kylie1 (02-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## me12345

> Tamara suits neither imo she is an awful character


That's you're opinion but others would disagree.

----------


## me12345

> Tamara suits neither imo she is an awful character


That's you're opinion but others would disagree.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> That's you're opinion but others would disagree.


True

I don't like Tamara she has annoyed me from the start and even more so now with her amnesia

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Nic Westaway has said that being on the soap hasn't changed him.

Westaway has played Summer Bay's Kyle Braxton since joining the Australian show last year.

Speaking to The West Australian, the actor said: "I guess I treat people a little bit differently sometimes if I know they recognise me from the show.

"I kind of have, not my guard up, but some level of awareness of what that does. I don't think it will ever change me as a person.

"The way I look at it, the hype isn't really about me - it's about the show being such a popular and powerful entity."

Westaway also admits that after a year on the show, he now feels he is a fully-fledged member of the cast and can offer advice to newcomers.

"So many people come and go through the show with guest roles and all of that," he says.

"Now that I have been on the show for a year, I feel confident enough to advise new people coming through and tell them how the show operates and runs."

Australian viewers will soon see Westaway's character Kyle at the centre of drama once again when he takes his brothers to his hometown of Melbourne for a wild bucks' night to celebrate Heath's (Dan Ewing) upcoming wedding to Bianca.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton will be left with a tough decision to make when he is given an opportunity to leave Summer Bay.

Kyle is left stunned when his former girlfriend Phoebe arrives unexpectedly and asks him to move back to Melbourne with him.

Phoebe believes that the other Braxton brothers are a bad influence on Kyle and wants him to make a new life with her away from them.

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, said to TV Week: "Kyle really cares about Phoebe. She thinks the Braxtons are the reason Kyle has more of a dark side. 

"Phoebe thinks if she gets Kyle away from his family, then she will get the 'old' Kyle back.

"He would love nothing more than to go with her. But he hasn't quite found what he's looking for with the boys yet."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton has another interesting year ahead as he reconnects with his ex-girlfriend Phoebe Nicholson and deals with more dramas involving his brothers.

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, recently chatted to Digital Spy about future plans for his character and the rest of the Braxton family.

Home and Away has promised that 2014 will be another big year for the Braxtons. What can we expect?
"The storylines coming up are a lot to do with the Braxtons' backstory. A lot of information is going to come out about their connection with the Barretts, Brax's history and all that sort of stuff. Those characters are still lurking around the Bay, so you'll find out much more about the connection between the two families and how far that history goes back.

"Because Kyle is solidified in the family now, he might have to try to help out when these things are thrown their way."

What about Kyle himself?
"Kyle will have complications of his own, especially with his old girlfriend Phoebe now that she's arrived in the Bay. He has to negotiate that situation, and if Phoebe wants to stick around, how will she feel about the other brothers? 

"These are the family that Kyle left Phoebe behind in Melbourne for, so that'll be causing some friction as well. Just when you thought that Kyle was comfortable in this family environment, his old flame may not be so comfortable with it."

Will we see a different side to Kyle now that Phoebe is on the scene?
"Yes, I think Phoebe coming to the Bay is very exciting for Kyle because they do share such a strong connection. At the same time, it does scare him because he has to really look at himself and how he's changed since he knew Phoebe. Kyle has been through a lot since he was in Melbourne, and Phoebe starts to point out a lot of things about him that have changed. 

"Kyle really has to question who he has become and who he wants to be, so he's going to get a bit introspective for a while and figure out what he wants to do."

Phoebe arrives in the Bay.
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe recently returned to Kyle's life

The Braxtons will be heading to London this year, but Kyle stays behind in the Bay! Were you sad not to be involved in the UK storyline?
"Yes! I was just as upset outside the show as I'm going to be in it! (Laughs.) Kyle is quite upset that he doesn't get to go with his brothers, but it's okay as I did get to go to Adelaide when I first joined the show. I've also done filming in Melbourne and Nelson Bay in Port Stephens. 

"You can't get them all, and I completely understand why the story went that way. From the footage I've seen, the London episodes are looking amazing and I think I'm going to be really proud of what the cast accomplished."

Is there a particular reason for why Kyle doesn't go?
"Kyle isn't directly involved in the reason that the other brothers go to London. Also, the Braxton empire needs to keep running, so Kyle basically stays behind to make sure that Angelo's isn't in trouble and to look after the house and everything else. Kyle is a little bit upset, but at the same time, I think there is a small part of him that feels proud that Brax trusts him enough to leave him in charge."

You've been on our screens for well over a year now. Are you still enjoying Home and Away as much as when you first started?
"Absolutely. I've enjoyed every storyline that Kyle has been involved in so far. I'm loving the rollercoaster ride of playing him and I'm hoping that I'll be staying around for a while yet!"

We saw Kyle start off as a bad boy but he's developed over time. Would you say the viewer reaction to him has also changed?
"I think it was lucky that Kyle was involved with a family like the Braxtons, because the audience had learned to love those characters even though they were bad boys themselves. When Kyle came in and was quite evil, he didn't get a lot of respect to start with, but I think there was a small part of the audience that could see he was a Braxton and that was one of those traits. 

"That actually helped when Kyle started to redeem himself. The audience could get on board and say, 'Oh yeah, Braxtons are quite tough and quite bad, but they are capable of changing. Deep down they are good blokes'."

What was it like to be the final Braxton to join the show? Was it easy to fit in with the others?
"The boys have been great. From day one, I just felt a part of the family, which was amazing. I have two brothers myself and I had to move across the country for the role of Kyle, so I knew that I was going to miss them. To have three on-screen brothers that can carry that same energy was invaluable to me. Steve, Dan and Lincoln are so much fun to work with."

Sometimes Kyle seems to have been welcomed into the family, but at other points he's more of an outsider. Do you think he'll ever feel 100% comfortable with the Braxtons?
"I think there will come a point where Kyle feels 100% comfortable with where he fits, which is not directly in the family. He is only a half-sibling and he knows that, so I think he'd be kidding himself if he thought that he could be a completely solid brother in there. 

"But Kyle will become more comfortable with what he is, which is the lone wolf. He's part of the pack, but he also likes to do his own thing and he won't be scared to go off on his own sometimes."

Is acting what you've always wanted to do?
"I discovered acting early in high school. I'd been put on stage a lot because I played music when I was young. When I discovered acting, I really fell in love with it and the idea of telling stories. 

"I grew up glued to TVs and watching a lot of movies. I think that was what drew me to acting in the first place. I was affected by watching other people acting in movies and TV shows, so I wanted to affect people in the same way and teach people in the same way that I'd been taught."

Kyle is stunned.
Â© Channel 5

Would you say Home and Away is your big break?
"It's definitely a step in the right direction. I don't think I'll ever take anything for granted in this industry, because somebody could have what they call 'a big break' but then have nothing come out of it. Others might go in with baby steps and end up accomplishing far more. 

"I think for me it's going to be a 'Take it when you can get it' type scenario, and I don't think I'll ever be picky about the work that I do. It's amazing to get a role like this which will give me endless experience, confidence and a real platform to build a career from. I'm really proud that this is my first professional job out of drama school."

Do you have a time limit for how long you'd like to stay on the show for?
"I'm hopefully going to be sticking around for a little while, as long as they don't get sick of me! There will eventually be a point where I'll have to make a decision on whether I can stick around for longer or not. It will depend on whether they offer me additional time on the show, depending on how my character is going and whether they'd like me to stay. 

"When that time comes, it'll just depend on how ready I feel, I guess. I do think there will come a point where I want to play different roles, go overseas and see how my career goes there. As I said, this is my first professional role and I'm hoping to have a lot more work in a lot more areas. I'd like to have a diverse career if possible."

We know that Heath is leaving later this year. Do you think Kyle would still have a place in the Bay if the other brothers left?
"It's a tricky one, but with Kyle still being that outsider in the family, if the writers want to keep me around, they can find a way. I'm not sure what the plans are for the boys at this stage. Since I did enter the show later than the other brothers, I'm sure there'll be a point where they have to make the decision of whether or not to stick around. 

"The Braxtons are immensely popular characters and I was hugely proud to be joining a family as amazing as these boys. If they do decide to venture out, who knows, maybe they will write me out - but maybe they'll find a reason for me to stick around!"

----------


## Perdita

Phoebe Nicholson's father goes to extreme lengths to break up his daughter's relationship in Home and Away.

Unhappy that his Phoebe is back together with her ex-boyfriend Kyle Braxton, Mark Nicholson attempts to bribe him away.

Kyle wonders what is wrong with Phoebe
Â© Channel 5
Kyle and Phoebe

Mark offers Kyle $50,000 so that he will walk away from Phoebe.

"It's insulting," Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told TV Week.

"Kyle refuses because Phoebe is worth more than the money."

However, while Kyle initially turns him down, Mark soon doubles his offer to $100,000 to truly test his resolve.

Kyle and Phoebe have already had a rocky relationship after Kyle confessed to kidnapping Casey and trying to kill him and Tamara.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton will be left shocked when he discovers the identity of his attacker.

UK viewers will see Kyle's life left in serious danger when he is knocked out and left for dead during an attack on the Braxton house in an upcoming storyline.

With everyone determined to uncover the identity of the tormentors, Kyle (Nic Westaway) is shocked when he sees Mark Nicholson - the father of his girlfriend Phoebe - with a mystery man.

TV Week reports that, on closer examination, Kyle realises he recognises the man as his attacker and it dawns on him that Mark ordered the attempt on his life.  :EEK!: 

Home and Away airs these scenes next week for Australian viewers and later in the summer for the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans will see Kyle Braxton's relationship with Phoebe Nicholson come under threat when they clash over the future direction of her music career.

Kyle is disappointed when Phoebe starts to change her image and musical style following advice from ambitious producer Nieve Devlin, played by Jolene Anderson.

When Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) returns to the Bay following a trip away recording with Nieve, Kyle is shocked to see that she has undergone a pop princess-style makeover.

Phoebe's music demo also has a pop style, leaving Kyle concerned that she is straying from her roots.

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told TV Week: "Kyle has always been supportive of Phoebe's career and he thinks she's very talented. But the avenue she has available to her, he's very wary of.

"Kyle thinks Nieve is extremely manipulative. I think Kyle realises this from the get-go. But Phoebe is blinded by the notion that her dreams might come true.

"His major concern is he thinks she might be selling out and not remaining true to herself."

Kyle and Phoebe wait to meet her Dad
Â© Channel 5
Kyle and Phoebe

When Phoebe urges Kyle to support her new direction otherwise their relationship could be in trouble, it's crunch time for him as he has to decide whether he can accept her drastic change.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and early next year on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton's relationship with Phoebe Nicholson will come under strain when they clash over the future direction of her music career.

Kyle (Nic Westaway) is concerned when Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) starts to change her image and musical style following advice from ambitious producer Nieve Devlin, who Phoebe has grown close to.

When Phoebe returns to the Bay following a trip away recording with Nieve, Kyle is shocked to see that she has undergone a pop princess-style makeover.

Phoebe starts to change her image.
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe starts to change her image.

Phoebe's music track also has a pop style, leaving Kyle concerned that she is changing herself and straying too far from her original roots.

Although Kyle does his best to remain positive, when he discovers Phoebe's website has been updated to reflect her new image, he decides it is time to confront her.

Kyle accuses Phoebe of losing sight of what is important, but Phoebe insists this is what she wants and urges Kyle to get on board - otherwise, they have a problem. Could their relationship be about to hit the rocks?

Kyle is concerned about Phoebe.
Â© Channel 5
Kyle is concerned about Phoebe.

Is Phoebe and Kyle's relationship in trouble?
Â© Channel 5
Is Phoebe and Kyle's relationship in trouble?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, January 29 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton receives some life-changing news when he visits doctor Nate Cooper with a health concern.

Phoebe tries to distract Kyle (Nic Westaway) by encouraging him to play guitar to take his mind off Brax's problems.

However, when she eventually gets him playing and orders him to sing with her, Kyle struggles with a raspy voice and a sore throat.

Although Kyle lies to Phoebe that he has to go to work, he instead goes to visit Nate at the hospital where he addresses his concern.

Nate gives Kyle a check-up
Â© Channel 5
Nate gives Kyle a check-up

Nate tells Kyle that he thinks he has developed a granuloma on his vocal cords, which is a possible result from the emergency incubation after the bus crash. 

Nate is then forced to give Kyle the devastating news that he may never be able to sing again. Will Kyle be able to tell Phoebe the truth?

Kyle receives some bad news
Â© Channel 5
Kyle receives some bad news

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

lizann (09-03-2015), Pantherboy (07-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

In what could be bad news for Home and Away fans, Nic Westaway has hinted at a possible exit from the soap.

The actor, who plays Kyle Braxton, said that he is planning to decide whether to leave the show in 2016.

"I know it's not too far away when I'll have to make the decision whether to stay on the show or venture off to new things," he told The West Australian.

"Obviously with three years on the show there is a bit extra after that usually, so I'll eventually come to the decision sometime next year whether I'll be staying on the show or heading off somewhere else."

Westaway went on to say that he is considering taking on work in the US. 

"I've started to do things like work on an American accent so it feels natural to me and I had my agent send me through some TV pilot episodes they have done in America," he added.

----------

Pantherboy (21-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Kyle Braxton and Ash are also left with a big decision to make when they are offered a way to help Brax in prison.

Ash (George Mason) is left deeply concerned when he gets a call informing him that Brax has become involved with Gunno, who he knows from being in prison himself. 

Ash later goes to see Ricky and is forced to tell her that Brax has had a run-in with Gunno and came out of it with a broken rib. 

Ash is offered a way to help Brax
Â© Channel 5
Ash is offered a way to help Brax

Later, Ash tells Kyle that Gunno is after Brax and tries to enlist Kat's help, but she soon says there is nothing she can do. 

However, Kyle has another idea, and after getting Ash into the prison to visit Gunno, he is soon made an offer.

Gunno tells Ash that he will leave Brax alone in exchange for smuggling drugs, but will Ash agree?

Ash and Kyle have a big decision to make
Â© Channel 5
Ash and Kyle have a big decision to make

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (30-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton will make a big mistake when he allows himself to be seduced by newcomer Billie Ashford.

Kyle (Nic Westaway) is in a vulnerable state following Phoebe's decision to take a break from their relationship and it doesn't take long for Billie to set her sights on him.

When Kyle accidentally wakes Billie (Tessa De Josselin) with his guitar playing at the share house, the pair start to talk and it's not long before Billie makes a move and kisses him.

Billie makes a move on Kyle
Â© Channel 5
Billie makes a move on Kyle

The following morning, a guilty Kyle firmly tells Billie that the night before was a mistake, but to make matters worse, Phoebe has returned home from a trip away and is keen to reconcile with him.

Later, as Phoebe heads over to Kyle's house with the hope of talking through their problems, she is devastated when she overhears Kyle telling Billie that no-one can know they slept together. Are Phoebe and Kyle over for good?

Kyle sets Billie straight about their night together
Â© Channel 5
Kyle sets Billie straight

Phoebe is devastated by what she hears
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe is devastated by what she hears

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 30 and Wednesday, July 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## lizann

kyle the only braxton left should be leader of the house and businesses but ash orders him about moving billie in

----------


## Dazzle

> kyle the only braxton left should be leader of the house and businesses but ash orders him about moving billie in


He could have said no but Ash would have wanted an explanation, and Kyle didn't have the nerve to own up to sleeping with his sister (and he probably didn't want it getting back to Phoebe either).

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton will be rushed into hospital after he suffers terrible injuries when his gambling problem intensifies.

Kyle will land himself in big trouble when he loses a large amount of money on a poker game after heading out of Summer Bay following his split with Phoebe Nicholson.

Unable to pay the money back, Kyle's problems will escalate dramatically and he later finds himself in desperate need of medical attention after a heated clash.

Viewers will have to tune in to learn the extent of Kyle's injuries, but it is clear that this is one of the most dangerous situations he has ever been in.

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told TV Week: "All the Braxtons, they don't look after themselves very well. Kyle really wasn't coping with seeing Phoebe with Ash."

Home and Away will air these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and in the autumn on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Pantherboy (27-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Kyle Braxton will struggle to cope in the wake of his break-up with Phoebe Nicholson.

Although it was Kyle (Nic Westaway) who ended the relationship, he is left devastated when he learns of how quickly Phoebe has moved on with Ash.

After furiously lashing out at Ash in the gym, Ricky attempts to talk to him about his feelings, but he refuses to open up to her.

Kyle loses it with Ash, attempting to start a fight with him
Â© Channel 5
Kyle loses it with Ash

Later, Kyle seeks solace in Denny Miller, who is also struggling with Phoebe and Kyle's new relationship, and the pair go out drinking together.

However, the night takes a turn for the worst when a drunk Kyle tries to go home with a girl, prompting Denny to step in and intervene.

Once at home, a heartbroken Kyle starts to confide in Denny, explaining that he truly believes that Phoebe was the one for him. 

Following his heart to heart with Denny, Kyle later drops a bombshell on Ricky by revealing that he is leaving Summer Bay. Is he making the right decision?

Despite being reluctant, Denny convinces Kyle to go dancing with him
Â© Channel 5
Denny convinces Kyle to go dancing with him

Ricky sends an out of control Kyle home
Â© Channel 5
Ricky sends an out of control Kyle home

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, September 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3kAtXIkpi

----------

Pantherboy (29-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Kyle Braxton will continue to become a cause for concern in Home and Away as his bad behaviour gets increasingly out of hand.

Kyle has been struggling to cope since the breakdown of his relationship with Phoebe Nicholson and her subsequent decision to move on with Ash.

With Phoebe expecting his baby, Kyle has been at loggerheads with Ash, but the pair's rivalry will reach an all-time high as Phoebe continues to experience problems with her pregnancy.

Kyle is furious when he learns that Ash has taken Phoebe for a picnic, believing that she should be resting given her ongoing health concerns.

As a heated row ensues, the situation soon turns physical turn and an angry Kyle later grabs a cricket bat and lets his violent side get the better of him.

However, Phoebe blames him for the mess she is in, and it proves to be one step too far for Kyle, as he heads over to Angelo's where he proceeds to get very drunk.

Under the influence, Kyle then makes an even bigger mistake when he launches himself at a frightened Maddy and she has to shout at him to get off her. Will anyone be able to help Kyle before it's too late?

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told TV Week: "It's a really tough time for Kyle. He no longer has his brothers to fall back on and he needs someone to see things from his point of view. However, no-one really does."


DS

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2015), Pantherboy (14-09-2015), tammyy2j (15-09-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

I think it's awesome that Ash and Kyle have 'made peace'  :Smile:

----------


## Pantherboy

> I think it's awesome that Ash and Kyle have 'made peace'


I think there may still be some turmoil coming up soon between these two though!! (Given the news Phoebe was given at the hospital last night)

SPOILER ALERT!! sPOILER ALERT!

In part of the promo for upcoming episodes, it looks like Charlotte will try to kiss Kyle at some stage - I wonder what is happening there! (& obviously Charlotte doesn't get caught for at least a little while!)

Also on Kyle, I have read elsewhere someone say they reckon there are pictures of him kissing/hooking up with the upcoming new character Isla (Samantha Jade - see separate thread/story on her). If I hear anything more I will pass it on.

----------

Aussiedal (15-09-2015), Dazzle (15-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton's problems go from bad to worse when he is rushed to hospital after being stabbed and beaten up in a fight.

Kyle (Nic Westaway) has been badly injured as the result of getting mixed up in a dodgy poker game, and his loved ones rally around as his life hangs in the balance.

Phoebe and Ricky are left horrified when the doctor informs them that Kyle could have brain damage as a result of his beating, but his condition soon improves much to all of their relief.

Kyle is given an oxygen mask
Â© Channel 5
Kyle is given an oxygen mask

Kyle is taken in to hospital by the paramedics
Â© Channel 5
Kyle is taken in to hospital by the paramedics

Although Kyle is desperate to go home and get on with his life, it soon becomes clear that there is something else going on when he later collapses on the kitchen floor.

After being rushed back into hospital, Kyle is diagnosed with septicaemia and Nate is left to explain to Ricky that he is very unwell. Will Kyle pull through?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3m9krEaz7

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Pantherboy (19-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton will set his sights on a romantic future with Ricky Sharpe in an upcoming storyline.

The pair have grown closer since Brax's presumed 'death', and more recently Ricky has done her best to support Kyle through several ongoing problems in his personal life.

Upcoming scenes will see Kyle dealt another tragedy when his former girlfriend Phoebe Nicholson loses their unborn twins due to complications in her pregnancy.

With Kyle's life seemingly spiralling out of control once again, he finds comfort in Ricky and her baby son Casey. 

As Kyle finds himself spending more and more time with the pair, it becomes clear that he has developed feelings for Ricky when he starts to question her on her relationship with Nate.

Ricky and Nate decided to part ways when he opted to focus on a future with Kat, following their one-night stand. However, with Ricky and Nate still sharing a close bond, could Kyle be setting himself up for a fall?

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told TV Week: "It's a dark time for Kyle because he has lost his brothers and the love of his life in Phoebe, who he once proposed to. 

"He had a glimmer of hope where he thought he would be a father and he has lost that as well. Out of the dark place he has found himself in, Kyle has found something solid. 

"For him, that is Ricky and baby Casey. The only way he can deal with what he has been through is to focus on a future with them. He feels like a father figure."

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), Pantherboy (28-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Home and Away's Kyle Braxton will set his sights on a romantic future with Ricky Sharpe in an upcoming storyline.


I think it's very realistic that Kyle would fall for Ricky in his vulnerable state.  I think they'd make a good couple if Brax wasn't still alive.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton's health will take a turn for the worse and he is left needing life-changing surgery.

Kyle's health has been deteriorating ever since he was beaten up by fellow gamblers, but the situation will escalate later this month when he gets an infection.

Ash visits Kyle in the hospital and they talk about Phoebe
Â© Channel 5
Ash visits Kyle in hospital

The latest turn of events leaves Nate Cooper's job on the line as he is reported for medical negligence due to the fact that he took the injured Kyle's stitches out at home and failed to do the necessary blood tests.

With Nate realising that he could face serious disciplinary measures, he is given bigger things to worry about when the machines start buzzing in Kyle's hospital room.

Nate later explains to Phoebe and Ricky that Kyle had an allergic reaction to the dialysis and that he has lost nearly all his kidney function, meaning that the only thing that will save his life now is a kidney transplant. Will Kyle be okay?

Kyle speaks to James about his confusing medical history
Â© Channel 5
Kyle speaks to James about his medical history

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, October 15 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Pantherboy (03-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Nic Westaway has admitted that he thinks the audience will be shocked when his character Kyle Braxton shares a kiss with Ricky Sharpe.

The pair have taken comfort in each other over recent months following Brax's 'death' and multiple problems in Kyle's personal life, but their friendship looks set to take an unexpected turn. 

Kyle will decide to act on his growing feelings for his brother's former girlfriend Ricky in upcoming scenes as their bond continues to go from strength to strength.

Reeling in the wake of Phoebe tragically losing their unborn twins, Kyle will start to spend an increasing amount of time with his nephew Casey.

With Ricky also keen to move on following Nate's decision to stick with his girlfriend Kat, she finds herself drawn to Kyle and they end up getting passionate.

However, when Nate walks in on the pair kissing, it leaves Ricky to wonder whether she is ready to move on from him after all.

Westaway told TV Week: "Kyle's love for baby Casey is always going to be there but he is looking at Ricky in a different light. It could be awkward and shocking for the audience. 

"Kissing Ricky puts Kyle in a tailspin. Ricky leans on Kyle for support and comfort. Kyle is looking for the same thing so the lines get crossed."

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), Pantherboy (05-10-2015), tammyy2j (08-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Ricky would see Kyle more like a younger brother than potential lover or boyfriend, not keen on this storyline

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I thought Ricky would see Kyle more like a younger brother than potential lover or boyfriend, not keen on this storyline


 It's baso a plot device to get Ricky and Nate together (not that I am complaining tho coz I like Ricky and Nate as a couple)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I thought Ricky would see Kyle more like a younger brother than potential lover or boyfriend, not keen on this storyline


 It's baso a plot device to get Ricky and Nate together (not that I am complaining tho coz I like Ricky and Nate as a couple)

----------


## Perdita

In what could be bad news for Home and Away fans, Nic Westaway has hinted at a possible exit from the soap.

The actor, who plays Kyle Braxton, said that he is planning to decide whether to leave the show in 2016.

Nic Westaway as Kyle Braxton in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away: Newcomer Billie Ashford to make a move on Kyle Braxton

"I know it's not too far away when I'll have to make the decision whether to stay on the show or venture off to new things," he told The West Australian.

"Obviously with three years on the show there is a bit extra after that usually, so I'll eventually come to the decision sometime next year whether I'll be staying on the show or heading off somewhere else."

Westaway went on to say that he is considering taking on work in the US.

"I've started to do things like work on an American accent so it feels natural to me and I had my agent send me through some TV pilot episodes they have done in America," he added.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Pantherboy (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

Why is that being posted now that interview is literally from months ago

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel like I have been reading about him leaving for a year or two now

He will be the last Braxton left but he has businesses with the restaurant and gym

----------


## Perdita

Following hot on the trails of whispers that Bonnie Sveen is leaving the series, it also seems her onscreen âbrother in lawâ Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle Braxton, could be set to follow in her footsteps.

After months of speculation, due to a lack of photos from Palm Beach on Nicâs Instagram account, it is rumoured that Nic has left the series to pursue other options. The rumour is further fuelled by a picture of a commemorative photo collage, traditionally given to departing cast members, that has spread around social media.

Though the origin of the picture is currently unknown, the plaque reads âNic Westaway as Kyle Braxton / Episodes 5578-6408 / Home and Away / Seven Network Operationsâ. The collage also appears to contain an image of Nic alongside Samantha Jade, in a scene that has yet to air on-screen.

Kyle Braxton Farewell

If the picture is genuine, Nicâs final scenes as Kyle Braxton would air on Wednesday, 20th April 2016.

Home and Away resumes with Episode 6351 on Monday, 1st February.

----------

Pantherboy (01-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Looks genuine, and the regular characters get a frame and plaque when they've finished on the show.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in the Bay, Kyle Braxton could be in danger when a mystery newcomer arrives with a dark agenda.

It's just another regular day at work for Kyle (Nic Westaway) until sexy stranger Isla Schultz turns up at Angelo's, claiming to be a saleswoman who is in the Bay on business.

When Isla (Samantha Jade) takes an instant liking to Kyle, it seems that the last remaining Braxton brother may have found himself a new love interest - but not for long.

Kyle's shift at Angelo's starts interestingly enough with the arrival of a sexy stranger​​.
Â©  Channel 5

Kyle's shift at Angelo's starts interestingly enough with the arrival of a sexy stranger​​.
Â©  Channel 5

Isla claims to be in Summer Bay on business​.
Â©  Channel 5

Kyle is swayed and agrees to have a drink with Isla after his shift. ​​
Â©  Channel 5
After making a furtive phone call to an unknown contact about Kyle, Isla finally reveals her true agenda by threatening him.

It turns out that Isla is an associate of Dave Rogers from Melbourne, the guy Kyle was mixed up with over the illegal poker game. 

With Dave now calling in the debt, Isla is here to make sure that Kyle pays up - or else. Will Kyle be able to come up with the cash?

Home and Away airs these scenes Thursday, April 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2016), Pantherboy (09-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton will face a very uncertain future when a twist in court sees his past catch up with him.

Kyle is standing trial for a robbery carried out by his scheming girlfriend Isla Schultz​ (Samantha Jade), but he will ultimately decide to take the fall for her crimes.

With Kyle facing a prison sentence, a guilty Isla does finally decide to do the right thing and tell the truth. However, he refuses to let her come clean and later hands a bag of cash from the crime into the police, with his fingerprints all over it.

After sharing some emotional final words with his baby nephew Casey, Kyle fails to listen to the advice of those closest to him and heads to court, more determined than ever to take the wrap for Isla.

Kyle will be thrown when something from his past comes up during the trial, but will it help or hinder his case?​

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told to TV Week: "Something Kyle doesn't expect comes up in the court case. In that moment, his past truly catches up with him - it makes things depressing and traumatic.​"

Discussing why Kyle is prepared to go to prison for Isla, Westaway added: ​"He wants to give Isla a better life. He understands what it is like to be given a second chance.​

"​It's her or him - and he'd rather it be him. He has to continue to protect her by taking away the evidence and stopping her from making a bad decision. He doesn't want his sacrifice to count for nothing."

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (11-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton lands himself in danger once again after an attempt to flee Summer Bay has terrifying repercussions.

Upcoming episodes will see Kyle (Nic Westaway) find himself in a no-win situation when newcomer Isla Schultz turns up to retrieve the money that he owes Dave Rogers. Dave is the guy from Melbourne who Kyle got mixed up with over an illegal poker game last year.

With Dave now calling in the debt, Kyle will become increasingly desperate as he wonders how he can possibly manage to get the money together in time.

When all else fails, Kyle decides to burn down Angelo's in an insurance scam, but he is stopped in his tracks when a horrified Billie Ashford realises what he is up to.

Isla and Kyle are still trapped in the back of the moving truck​.
Â©  Channel 5

​Stuck in the back of a truck, Kyle and Isla fear their fate.
Â©  Channel 5

Isla's worries are cemented when the truck grinds to a halt. ​
Â©  Channel 5
After reporting Dave to the police, Kyle soon realises that he needs to take more drastic action if he wants to keep an anxious Isla safe, so the pair decide to flee Summer Bay for good. However, they are stopped in their tracks by a furious Dave and his henchmen, who load them into a moving truck and vow to make them pay.

The terrified duo are then taken to a secluded bushland where they are given a shovel and told to start digging their own graves. The situation soon escalates when Kyle attempts to fight for his freedom, but will he and Isla be able to make it out alive?

Kyle smashes Dave over the head with a rock.
Â©  Channel 5

​Isla is unable to walk with her sprained ankle so Kyle has to carry her.
Â©  Channel 5

Â©  Channel 5
​Having knocked Dave out, Kyle consoles a frightened Isla.
Â©  Channel 5


​Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 25 and Tuesday,, April 26  at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.​


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), Pantherboy (16-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

does he go to jail?

----------


## Pantherboy

> does he go to jail?


*AUST PACE SPOILER ALERT!! * (Please don't read on if you don't want to know)


Yes, he goes to jail (last night's Aust episode was his finale). The judge originally sentences him to 8 years, with a non parole period of 6 years, but then because of his prior record & violating his good behaviour bond he upps that to 13 years, with a minimum of 10 years! Near the end we saw him admitted to jail & put into his cell.

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016), Perdita (22-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *AUST PACE SPOILER ALERT!! * (Please don't read on if you don't want to know)
> 
> 
> Yes, he goes to jail (last night's Aust episode was his finale). The judge originally sentences him to 8 years, with a non parole period of 6 years, but then because of his prior record & violating his good behaviour bond he upps that to 13 years, with a minimum of 10 years! Near the end we saw him admitted to jail & put into his cell.


Wow, what a pathetic and unsatisfying ending for Kyle!   :EEK!:

----------

lizann (05-05-2016), Pantherboy (22-04-2016), Perdita (22-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

UK fans can get a first look at Kyle Braxton's emotional Home and Away exit with this glimpse of his explosive final scenes.

Nic Westaway has bowed out of the show after four years of playing Kyle, and his departure aired in Australia this week.

Kyle will be sentenced to a very long stint in prison after he is found guilty of armed robbery, having decided to take the fall for his love interest Isla.

His tear-jerking final moments will see him share a tender moment with his former girlfriend Phoebe Nicholson where they both admit that they will always love each other.



Kyle has been in Home and Away since 2012 and will be the final Braxton brother to leave Summer Bay. Casey, Heath and Brax have all departed over the last couple of years.

Home and Away will air these scenes in the UK over the summer.


 :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016), Pantherboy (22-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> *AUST PACE SPOILER ALERT!! * (Please don't read on if you don't want to know)
> 
> 
> Yes, he goes to jail (last night's Aust episode was his finale). The judge originally sentences him to 8 years, with a non parole period of 6 years, but then because of his prior record & violating his good behaviour bond he upps that to 13 years, with a minimum of 10 years! Near the end we saw him admitted to jail & put into his cell.


Will we find out why he takes the rap for Isla?  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016), Pantherboy (22-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Wow, what a pathetic and unsatisfying ending for Kyle!


Totally agree!

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Will we find out why he takes the rap for Isla?


Yes, in a nutshell he rationalises that it is the right/noble thing to do - he says he (supposedly) loves her & if she is convicted she will have no chance of ever seeing her kids again. He thinks that as he has broken his good behaviour bond he will probably go to jail anyway, so there is no point in throwing Isla under the bus as well (& he also believes it is sort of "karma" catching up with him for all the bad things he has ever done etc etc).

So, basically he chooses to take the rap for someone he has known for all of 5 minutes etc over his family/Ricky & baby Casey!! Indeed not a great ending For Kyle!

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016), lizann (05-05-2016), Perdita (22-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

what a crap exit for kyle

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), Pantherboy (05-05-2016), Perdita (06-05-2016), tammyy2j (06-05-2016), Topaz (06-05-2016)

----------


## Topaz

Dreadful exit!

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), Pantherboy (06-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kyle Braxton is left horrified later this month as his love interest Isla Schultz sparks a shock hostage situation.

Kyle (Nic Westaway) is delighted when his new romance with Isla goes from strength to strength over the coming days, but she has a nasty surprise up her sleeve when he least expects it.

Just when Kyle thinks things are settling down, Isla's thoughts turn to her children as she hears that her ex Harry is moving interstate and doesn't want her to have any contact with the kids.

Isla (Samantha Jade) knows that she desperately needs money to stand any chance in the battle for custody, so she grabs a gun and heads to a swanky golf club with a dark plan in mind.

Home and Away_Week 20_Ep_6395
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away_Week 20_Ep_6395
Â©  Channel 5

Now totally out of control, Isla takes the staff hostage in a desperate bid to get money. 

Kyle arrives just as she locks the staff in the storeroom. He desperately tries to make her see sense, but is the damage done when the police come calling?

Home and Away The police arrive Episode 6395
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away_Week 20_Ep_6395
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, May 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), Pantherboy (07-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, there's a sad exit for Kyle Braxton as his loyalty to Isla Schultz costs him dearly.

Kyle (Nic Westaway) has taken the fall for Isla after she committed an armed robbery a few weeks ago. Although Kyle does try to protect his innocence as his trial begins, he quickly comes unstuck as he can't defend himself without implicating Isla.

Things do seem to be looking up for Kyle when a witness explains that Kyle was instrumental in securing the release of the hostages. However, the situation takes another drastic turn for the worse when new evidence comes to light which is damning for Kyle.

Kyle Braxton is sentenced in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
In the end, there's no chance of an escape for Kyle as his fingerprints are on the gun and the money which links to the crime.

This is only because Kyle put his own prints on the evidence after wiping them clean of Isla's, wanting to complete his cunning cover-up of what really happened.

Ricky, Andy and Phoebe are later powerless as they watch Kyle get sentenced to 13 years in prison - marking the end of the popular character's time on the show. As the last of the Braxton brothers departs Summer Bay, how will Ricky react?


Home and Away airs these scenes Tuesday, June 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2016), Pantherboy (28-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm so annoyed about Kyle's exit that I refuse to watch any more scenes that contain Isla.  I probably won't watch these court scenes either.

If this storyline hadn't been so rushed, and if Kyle and Isla's relationship had been built up slowly, I might have tolerated it better.  As it is, there appears to be no earthly reason why Kyle would sacrifice himself for an unstable and unlikeable woman he hardly knows!  :Wal2l:

----------

Pantherboy (28-05-2016), Perdita (28-05-2016)

----------

